# guppies changing colors



## bugoy24

while watching my tank, right before my eyes my 3 guppies in my 5 gallon tank changed colors. their colors became super bright and the base of their tail fin grew darker. this lasted for 15 minutes. the other 2 guppies look normal now but the other guppy whoose color was pink orange now has a purple tinge to his body.

any ideas?


----------



## holly12

Apparently this is normal. Here's a different forum talking about the same thing. Read a few of the responses - ppl have different guppies and they all seem to change: Can guppies change colours based on mood?

Kinda' cool! Mine never seem to change colours.... wonder why.


----------



## jrman83

If your light has been off for a while and you trun it on, they will darken up. About all I've ever seen.


----------



## celticsfan13

i have seen this a million times and that can happen for no reason and based on things such as water temp and time of day they will change colorss 1 of mine used 2 randomly have red and green spots very common


----------



## Kehy

This happens to my little guppy, usually after having the lights off, then turning them back on. And sometimes for no apparent reason, lol


----------



## majerah1

Many male fish will change colors for spawning too.The bright colors attract mates.


----------

